# ICD-10 Overview



## berickson

*ICD-10 News and Updates*

The department of Health and Human Services (HHS) has mandated the replacement of the ICD-9-CM code sets medical coders and billers in the United States use now to report health care diagnoses and procedures with ICD-10 code sets, effective Oct. 1, 2013. Whereas ICD-9-CM contains more than 17,000 codes, ICD-10 contains more than 155,000 codes and accommodates a host of new diagnoses and procedures. This will be the most challenging transition since the inception of coding.

AAPC has extremely cost effective training (compare against ANYONE) for those involved with the implementation process as well as those needing to learn the new code set (before 2013).

1. ICD-10 implementation training should begin immediately (as it will literally take years to transition) for those with responsibility for a practice for facility's health information management and business processes (this includes office managers, practice managers, physicians administrators, health plan administrators, coding/billing managers and coding/billing educators along with coders wishing to understand the entire implementation process).

2. ICD10 code set training will begin in 2011 (both general and specialty-specific) for those with responsibility for coding and coding guidelines.


----------

